# Surf fishing on Virginia Beach in July?



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

How crowded are the beaches in July? I would also like to do some surf fishing but don't want to fight the swimmers and surfers. How is night fishing on the surf?
Thanks


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Night fishing would probably be your only choice if your talkin anywhere near the resort strip. My choice would be north oceanside or the bay off shore drive. It will be crowded at the oceanfront and they won't be fishin. Hope this helps.


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

You might want to try SandBridge beach ... it's in Virginia Beach, but south of Rudee Inlet (away from the resort strip). At the south end of Sandbridge, there's a City pier and parking lot ... you can surf fish on the south edge there (how many times can I say south??). It's on the NORTHERN border of False Cape.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

All good advice.........here's mine....get your license (sorry I sound like a broken record...and NO, I don't work for the state, city,ect...lol)

I'd try the piers (sandbridge is good) costs 3.00 (GREAT actually), and Rudee inlet is free to fish......20.00 bucks for the meters, but it's free to fish....

Keep looking in here as well (no, I don't work for the website either...) as this is a great info spot and people genuinely give good info-TRUE fishermen and women who really want to put folks on fish. I actually enjoy watching someone catch as much as I like to catch (plus my hands don't stink )

As far as fising on the strip.......can't do it from say 9-6.........otherwise you may snag a bikini........HEY, who made THAT stupid rule?

Sandbridge pier only stays open till 11PM
(426-7200 for a dialy/hourly report)......it's short but good....the pier that is.


----------



## freswaterjim (May 17, 2003)

** hay don't forget the $3 for parkin at sandbridge too.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

I go after 5:00, sooooo I never have to pay 
What happens if you get there early? I don't remember them collecting til around 8 or so.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Sandbridge pier is great but they close at 11. Lynnhaven pier is open 24 hrs.


----------

